# her head got too big to fit through the door



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks JP(&#9734;June Perk&#9734for giving me the idea for this drawing!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

whoa-that is awesome work -- WOW


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Your art is truly amazing!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

She deserved them


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I just love your talent.....well done and keep them coming.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

my goodness you are a gifted soul!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW is right and so fast. Thanks for drawing it.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Amazing talent! Have you tried Zentangle?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I have it printed off and using it as my screen saver. 
Thank you again quiltdaze37. Your pen must of been flying. On the doves wing, I am going to write Juneperk and near the bottom , I'll write , quiltdaeze37. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What awesome design elements. You even have a dog with puppies nursing! Love it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> What awesome design elements. You even have a dog with puppies nursing! Love it!


Haa h a haaaa...I'm glad someone saw that!!!!///thank you


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

You can look at it many times and see something else on it that you may of missed. Over 30 faces, etc.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think I had too many mushrooms for supper June !hahahahaha


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Fantastic. If her head is to big it is well deserved. What a great idea from June.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I think I had too many mushrooms for supper June !hahahahaha


 Keep eating them if this is what you come up with. :thumbup: 
Lots of saying to come up with but I surely can't draw them.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, have another one for you quiltdaze37. A lot of KPer's knitting and crocheting and you in the middle drawing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Another very beautiful drawing,i love all your beautiful work.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow. what fun... She is great. Lots of eyes. Could you imagine every one talking at the same time. Oh my....


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't seem to find your first one you posted with all the cats in it.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Your drawings are enchanting, enjoy them very much.


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Where do I get some of those mushrooms?!?!?!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Where do I get some of those mushrooms?!?!?!


.......they are in the cow patties!!!! Bwaha ha haaaaa!!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .......they are in the cow patties!!!! Bwaha ha haaaaa!!!!


Charming. I will leave them for you then!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great ..I caught myself going awww..her expression says it all and I love the details that you draw into the picture...


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How wonderful! I keep going back and finding more things to appreciate; thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

OMGoodness, you are amazing! That is one fascinating piece of work. Love it...


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

iShirl said:


> OMGoodness, you are amazing! That is one fascinating piece of work. Love it...


I agree!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your drawings are amazing. I love them.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very cool!!! how do you find the time for all your ideas! I really enjoy your pictures...


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

[ quote=Ronie]verth cool!!! how do you find the time for all your ideas! I really enjoy your pictures...[/quote]

....I also walk 5 to eight miles a day...clean house about an hour and a half a day ---too. I make* me * tired just reading that one....thank you

////t


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! your work and imagination is outstanding


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

joannav said:


> whoa-that is awesome work -- WOW


ditto


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

truly amazing, and intricate, you are extremely talented, and I will try to get this as a laptop screensaver or background. Keep us posted with future drawings!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Love it. I could sit and look at that drawing for hours and keep seeing new things. Thank you for sharing it. May your head not get too big to go thru the door!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oops. Double posted, cuz my head's lacking a brain.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

You are amazingly talented! Is this pen and ink?
Love your style!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

shirleyoboe said:


> You are amazingly talented! Is this pen and ink?
> Love your style!!!


.thank you...Yes...I am trying to do a book of 100 drawings


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .thank you...Yes...I am trying to do a book of 100 drawings


Hi quiltdaze37,
I was also going to suggest a book of your adorable drawings. Great work!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You have an amazing talent. Thanks for the enjoyment of seeing your work.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

great!!!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you sell your work or just do it for fun.its fab,your extreamly talented.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Do you sell your work or just do it for fun.its fab,your extreamly talented.


hoping to publish a book of ink drawings   thank you


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow please let us know when you do I'll certainly be first in the que.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Are you going to write a children's book for that book cover? It is awesome.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Good luck with the book of drawings. But this one (not having seen the others) begs for a children's book. If you are not literarily inclined maybe you could collaborate with someone who is.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

[quothank youe=tnbobie]Good luck with the book of drawings. But this one (not having seen the others) begs for a children's book. If you are not literarily inclined maybe you could collaborate with someone who is.[/quote]

........it will be a collection of drawings with positive messages....thanks! !!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Look what you started quiltdaze37. We all love your works. 
Are you working on another one right now? I'm ( we are )waiting.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Really impressive!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love her!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your drawings continue to amaze me. You are awesome quiltdaze!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

love it that poor woman has alot to do


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

nanoo25 said:


> Hi quiltdaze37,
> I was also going to suggest a book of your adorable drawings. Great work!


Me, too!!! This one is my favorite so far!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

fantastic art work


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't let this go to your head, but she is fantastic! She's going right on my bulletin board.
* Thanks * Sherry


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

awwwww thank you....really appreciate the kind words !!!!


----------

